# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Παιχνίδια απο καλώδιο.

## thomas5

χτες εφτιαξα παιχνιδια για τα κοκατιλ μου με καλαμακια και καλωδια (θα τα ανεβασω πιο μετα) ξετρελαθηκαν εκει που ολη μερα φωναζουν δεν τα ακουσα καθολου η ερωτηση μου ειναι κανει να εχω παιχνιδια με καλωδιο ;;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Εγω θα ηλεγε οχι γιατι μπορει να παθουν ηλεκτροπληξια και να σηκωθει περισσοτερο το τσουλουφι τους......

Περα απο την πλακα,χωρις να ξερω ομως,πιστευω πως δεν κανει γιατι αφου σιγουρα θα φανε το πλαστικο τι θα γινει οταν φτασουν στον χαλκο?

----------


## thomas5

δηλαδη δεν καθει χαλκος;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ο χαλκος ειναι σαν ψιλο συρματακι να καταλαβεις......Δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο......

----------


## thomas5

ο χαλκος ξερω τι ειναι δηλαδη να τα αφερεσω;; με καλοδιο εχω στηριξει και την ποτηστρα που χαλασε και εχουν αφαιρεσει το πλαστικο και εχει μηνει χαλκος

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Εγω θα το απεφευγα χωρις να ξερω....Επειδη ομως δεν ξερω θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος για κατι....Ελπιζω να σου απαντησει και κανεις αλλος για να δεις τι θα κανεις......

Εγω φοβαμαι μην χτυπησουν στον χαλκο...Μην πιαστουν πουθενα

----------


## thomas5

δεν εχω αφησει την ακρη τα εχω δεσει πανω απο το κλουβι εγω λεω μηπως το δαγκωσουν και παθουν κατι

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αυτα απο οπου και να το εχεις δεσει θα κοψουν το πλαστικο και θα βρουν χαλκο.....

Εκτος απο ηλεκτροπληξια????

----------


## Sissy

Μην τους δίνεις καλώδια για να παίζουν.
 1) γιατί μπορεί να κόψουν το πλαστικό μέρος και να φτάνοντας στο μέταλλο κινδυνεύουν να κόψουν-τρυπίσουν  την γλώσσα τους
2) προτιμώ για παιχνίδια να δίνω είδη πλαστικών που επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιούνται από τους ανθρώπους

----------


## thomas5

με τη να τα φτιαχνω τα παιχνιδια;; το σπαγκο τον κοβουν

----------


## Oneiropagida

Θωμά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και κορδόνι από δέρμα...
Μπορείς να πάρεις ιδέες και από δω:  Υλικα για παιχνιδια

----------


## mitsman

*Δηλητηρίαση από Βαρέα Μέταλλα*Να προσεχεις γενικοτερα τα συρματα- βαριδια και τετοια!!! ριξε μια προσεκτικη ματια!

----------


## jk21

εδω βλεπω οτι και ο χαλκος εχει τοξικοτητα στα πτηνα
http://www.multiscope.com/hotspot/metals.htm

<< Copper  is also potentially toxic to birds although avian toxicity from this  metal is less common. Acidic foods stored in copper containers may leach  out copper, and occasionally copper piping for water is a potential  source of increased copper in the diet if the water is slightly acidic  and has been allowed to remain in contact with the piping for some  length of time. Allowing the water from the tap to run for a few minutes  before filling the water dishes will prevent this problem. >>

λεει οτι ναι μεν ειναι πολυ τοξικος αλλα η τοξικωση των πουλιων απο αυτον δεν ειναι συχνη γιατι αν και πολλοι σωληνες του νερου ειναι φτιαγμενοι απο αυτον ,αν το αφησουμε να τρεξει δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ληψης σημαντικης ποσοτητας .αν μιλαμε ομως για δαγκωμα χαλκου τοτε ναι ειναι επικινδυνο για μενα !!! επισης αν το πλαστικο δεν το δαγκωνει και το φτυνει αλλα το καταπινει  (δεν ειναι καποιο σκληρο κομματι πλαστικου η επενδυση των καλωδιων ωστε απλα να την γλυφουνε ...) ,νομιζω επισης υπαρχει προβλημα ... ειναι καθαρα προιον πετρελαικο

----------


## vas

θωμά μπορείς να προμηθευτείς απο βιβλιοπωλεία καλώδια άδεια και σε πολλά χρώματα,νομίζω ειναι κάπου στα 2 ευρώ τα 150,κάτι τετοιο

----------


## mitsman

ο Κλασσικος σπαγγος που βαζουμε στη καλουμπα του χαρταετου μας χαλαει??? η κατι πιο λεπτο??? 2-3 ευρω τα 50 μετρα!

----------


## nuntius

Σε πολυκατάστημα παιχνιδιών που έχει χαρακτηριστικό σήμα την σακούλα του σε πολλές διαφημίσεις  :winky: 
έχει ωραίο καλώδιο με κλωστή εσωτερικά αντί χαλκού...και μάλιστα άλλο χρώμα διαφανές το καλώδιο και άλλο η κλωστή και η δικιά μου τρελαίνεται!!! 1 ευρώ νομίζω... ψάξτο αγαπητέ!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Και εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ αν εννοείς τα σκουμπιντου. Όμως θέλει λίγη προσοχή γιατί έχουν καταφέρει να βγάλουν την κλωστή έξω και να μπερδευτεί το σύμπαν! Το πλαστικό απ'έξω όμως μπορεί να τεντωθεί έτσι ώστε να μην έχεις κίνδυνο να βγει από τις άκρες.

----------


## vas

υπαρχουν και σκουμπιντου χωρις τιποτα μεσα(αυτα που ανεφερα παραπανω)
mitsman δεν ξερω για ενηλικα κοκατιλ,αλλα τα λοβ μου τον σπαγκο τον ειχαν για την πλακα τους,μεσα σε 5 λεπτα τον ειχαν κοψει σε 10 μεριες

----------


## mitsman

Στα κοκατιλ μου εχω βαλει σπαγκο απο αυτο που βαζουν για να κανουν την ματιση στα διχτυα και ειναι 3 μηνες εκει!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Δημητρη αν λες για τον σχοινι που ειδα εγω στο κλουβι που ειχες τοτε δεν μιλαμε για σπαγκο  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Οχι βρε... εκεινο ηταν πατηθρα!!!!

Μιλαμε για σπαγκο   διαμετρου το πολυ 1.0- 1.5 mm....

 To πολυ...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

οκ,γιατι μπερδευτηκα

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα αχ χα χα χα χα χα   εκεινο που ειδες εχει διαμετρο 1.2 cm  χα χα χα χα χα χα  χα

Θα σας βγαλω μια φωτο με πρωτη ευκαιρια το παιχνιδακι μας να δειτε τι εννοω!

----------


## moutro

εγώ του βάζω σπάγκο φύσικό κ τον ζορίζει λίγο στο κόψιμο...κ σύρμα πίπας αλλα προσέχω τις άκρες να είναι στην εξω πλευρά του κλουβιού.Κ χοντρό μαλλί πλεξίματος κάμποσο αντέχει...

----------


## Sissy

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τρία (ή και περισσότερα) κομμάτια σπάγκου, πλεγμένα κοτσίδα (ή και 3 κοτσίδες πλεγμένες ξανά μαζί σε μια), σίγουρα με αυτό τον τρόπο ο σπάγκος θα  έχει μεγαλύτερη αντοχή....

----------


## mitsman

> Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τρία (ή και περισσότερα) κομμάτια σπάγκου, πλεγμένα κοτσίδα (ή και 3 κοτσίδες πλεγμένες ξανά μαζί σε μια), σίγουρα με αυτό τον τρόπο ο σπάγκος θα  έχει μεγαλύτερη αντοχή....


θα γινει πολυ χοντρο μετα!!! και αν θες να το περασεις απο μικρες τρυπουλες δεν θα μπορεις!!

----------


## nuntius

Βασικά ό,τι σπάγκο κ αν βάλεις, τον βρέχεις ώστε να κολλήσουν οι ίνες, τον τρίβεις μετά λίγο και γίνεται πιο συμπαγής και έχει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής... εμένα έτσι επέζησε το κρεμασμένο σουπιοκόκαλο!!

----------


## mitsman

Πως θα κολλησουν με νερο οι ινες???? τον τριβεις>??? πως εννοεις?????

----------


## nuntius

Βρέχεις το σκοινάκι στα σημεία που θες και αρχίζεις να το συμπιέζεις και να το τρίβεις όπως το τσιγαρόχαρτο... ο δικός μου είναι καφέ μόλις βραχεί και στεγνώσει οι ίνες ξεχωρίζουν πιο δύσκολα...

----------


## mitsman

Δηλαδη τον βρεχεις ωστε αρχικα να ξεκολλησουν και να ξεχωρισουν οι ινες και τριβοντας τες μετα προσπαθεις να τις μπερδεψεις οσο πιο πολυ γινεται?

----------


## nuntius

Ούτε καν...απλά βρέχεις και πιέζεις τις ίνες και ταυτόχρονα τις περιστρέφεις κι άλλο...και γίνονται σαν ενιαία κλωστή!!!

----------


## Sissy

> θα γινει πολυ χοντρο μετα!!! και αν θες να το περασεις απο μικρες τρυπουλες δεν θα μπορεις!!


Εννοώ πως: μπορείς να περάσεις ένα κομμάτι σπάγκου μέσα στις μικρές τρύπες, αλλά όλο αυτό (το κομμάτι σπάγκου εννοώ) θα είναι ένα μέρος από τα τρία κομμάτια που χρειάζονται ώστε να πλεχτεί μια κοτσίδα......

----------


## Oneiropagida

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα ο Γιάννης έχει σπάγκο λινό (φυτικές ίνες). Όταν βρέξεις τις ίνες φουσκώνουν και γίνονται πιο άγριες. Έτσι με την τριβή και την πίεση με τα δάχτυλα ξαναπλέκονται και γίνεται ο σπάγκος πιο σκληρός και ανθεκτικός...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

μα καλα ρε Δημητρη,καταλαβαινεις αλλα κι αλλα και κολησες σ'αυτο???

----------


## mitsman

> μα καλα ρε Δημητρη,καταλαβαινεις αλλα κι αλλα και κολησες σ'αυτο???


Ακομη δεν καταλαβα τι εννοει ο Γιαννης, απλα για να μην φανω *πολυ* χαζος δεν ξαναρωταω!!! χα χα α χα χα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πω πω ρε φιλε......ελεος....Φερε στο μυαλο σου το σπαγγο που ειχαν παλια οι χαρταετοι....Δεν ηταν παντου σαν να ειχε τριχες???Αμα τον βρεξεις και το τριψεις οπως αναλυτηκοτατα λεει και ο Δαγκας τοτε γινεται ενα σωμα...Καναμε τιποτα τωρα?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως το νερο μπορει να κανει ενα σωμα πιο ανθεκτικο.. και κατι αλλο... οσες περισσοτερες ινες εχει ενα σχοινι τοσο περισσοτερη αντοχη δεν εχει??? γιατι πρεπει να τις κοψει ολες μια μια!!! αν ειναι στην ουσια μονο μια δεν θα κοπει πιο ευκολα?????


λεω τωρα εγω ο χαζος.... χα χα χα χα

----------


## Marilenaki

Βρε Δημήτρη όποτε βρεις ευκαιρία δοκίμασε το, πρακτικά θα το καταλάβεις καλήτερα..

----------


## mitsman

Βασικα το εχω κανει στον σπαγκο που εχω για να κανω την μυτη του να περναει απο τρυπες και ειχε ανοιξει.. ξεχωρισαν οι ινες του... ισως θελει αλλο σπαγκο.. 

θα αλλαξω και θα σας πω αν τα καταφερα!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

> οσες περισσοτερες ινες εχει ενα σχοινι τοσο περισσοτερη αντοχη δεν εχει??? γιατι πρεπει να τις κοψει ολες μια μια!!!


α γεια σου......αυτο ακριβως.....Εχει περισσοτερες ινες αρα σπαει πιο ευκολα....Δεν γινονται ολες μια αρα κοβεται πιο ευκολα...Απλα οι μερικες γινονται πολλες αρα και πιο χοντρο....

----------


## Oneiropagida

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως το νερο μπορει να κανει ενα σωμα πιο ανθεκτικο.. και κατι αλλο... οσες περισσοτερες ινες εχει ενα σχοινι τοσο περισσοτερη αντοχη δεν εχει??? γιατι πρεπει να τις κοψει ολες μια μια!!! αν ειναι στην ουσια μονο μια δεν θα κοπει πιο ευκολα?????
> 
> 
> λεω τωρα εγω ο χαζος.... χα χα χα χα


ο σπάγγος δεν είναι επεξεργασμένος... 
να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις???? ξέρεις το μαλλί τις γριάς (μην γελάς....) αν τα δάχτυλά σου είναι στεγνά το κόβεις πολύ εύκολα, ενώ αν τα βρέξεις και το πιέσεις λιγάκι μαζεύει και γίνεται συμπαγής μάζα και το κόβεις πιο δύσκολα.....

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

τωρα το'πιασες?

----------


## mitsman

Οτι πειτε παιδια..... χ χα χα αχ αχ χα χα χα χα...    εχετε δικιο!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

α,ουτε τωρα...Δεν πειραζει,μια αλλη φορα...

----------

